# Ecco Biom shoes.



## chris661 (May 27, 2012)

I was looking for a pair of "light" summer shoes so I recently purchased a pair of these shoes (25/5), I have previously worn Footjoy and Adidas pretty exclusively so took a bit of a gamble.

To start with the box that they come in is completely different and, to me, seems like a bit of thought and attention has went into it. Then onto the shoes, I had a round a City of Derry and two rounds at Ballyliffin over the weekend and was a bit unsure as to wear them or not incase of any discomfort. 

I didn't need to worry.

Put simply, these are THE most comfortable shoes I have ever worn, due to the way the shoes have been constructed. They instantly felt comfortable. From the moment I put them on they felt extremely soft but the leather (which is from a Yak) looks and feels like it will be durable, there also seems to be a lot of cushioning in the soles and heels. They are fairly expensive, I paid Â£150, but I honestly think they are better value than a lot of shoes I have had in the past. 

After the three rounds, and especially the two at Ballyliffin, which has been baked hard and long, I don't think I would have been able to walk from the car to the house after playing in my old shoes. These have quickly become my shoes of choice and recommendation. 

Sizing wise I wear an 8W in footjoy but these were a smashing fit straight from the box as an 8. 

I highly recommend them if you are on the lookout for a smart yet modern pair of shoes.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 28, 2012)

Chris are these the hybrid ones ,i just picked mine up today but not had them on yet.


----------



## chris661 (May 28, 2012)

http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_shoes/ecco/biom_golf_shoes_54322_golf_shoes/p13957.aspx

These are the ones I ordered


----------



## stevek1969 (May 28, 2012)

Nice looking shoes , i got these ones.

http://images.onlinegolf.co.uk/Images/products/upload1/SH/EC/SHEC022_1Product.jpg

and a few sheckles cheaper as well


----------



## Lump (May 28, 2012)

chris661 said:



http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_shoes/ecco/biom_golf_shoes_54322_golf_shoes/p13957.aspx

These are the ones I ordered
		
Click to expand...

LMAO!! Have you seen the McDowell image. Thats one bad photoshop!


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 28, 2012)

Lump said:



			LMAO!! Have you seen the McDowell image. Thats one bad photoshop!
		
Click to expand...

LOL! Awesome.


----------



## thecraw (May 28, 2012)

Nice looking boots. Sadly my pocket money doesn't go that far!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 1, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I was looking for a pair of "light" summer shoes so I recently purchased a pair of these shoes (25/5), I have previously worn Footjoy and Adidas pretty exclusively so took a bit of a gamble.

To start with the box that they come in is completely different and, to me, seems like a bit of thought and attention has went into it. Then onto the shoes, I had a round a City of Derry and two rounds at Ballyliffin over the weekend and was a bit unsure as to wear them or not incase of any discomfort. 

I didn't need to worry.

Put simply, these are THE most comfortable shoes I have ever worn, due to the way the shoes have been constructed. They instantly felt comfortable. From the moment I put them on they felt extremely soft but the leather (which is from a Yak) looks and feels like it will be durable, there also seems to be a lot of cushioning in the soles and heels. They are fairly expensive, I paid Â£150, but I honestly think they are better value than a lot of shoes I have had in the past. 

After the three rounds, and especially the two at Ballyliffin, which has been baked hard and long, I don't think I would have been able to walk from the car to the house after playing in my old shoes. These have quickly become my shoes of choice and recommendation. 

Sizing wise I wear an 8W in footjoy but these were a smashing fit straight from the box as an 8. 

I highly recommend them if you are on the lookout for a smart yet modern pair of shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Tried a pair of these on today, and i have to say they are very comfy, might have to get some.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 1, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Tried a pair of these on today, and i have to say they are very comfy, might have to get some.
		
Click to expand...

I can honestly say they are the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 1, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I can honestly say they are the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn.
		
Click to expand...

Must be the Yak leather


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 1, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I can honestly say they are the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn.
		
Click to expand...

How much did you pay Chris?


----------



## chris661 (Jun 1, 2012)

Â£150 was the cheapest I could find.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 1, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Â£150 was the cheapest I could find.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris, our pro shop does them for about that too, might just get them from there then.


----------



## munro007 (Jun 1, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Â£150 was the cheapest I could find.
		
Click to expand...

Did you support your local pro Chris.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 1, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Did you support your local pro Chris.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. We don't have a pro at our club.


----------



## munro007 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok, thats a shame. I know there a few courses over here don't have pro's, because they are in the middle of no where, is your course the same. There are a few still got honesty boxes, to pay your fees. lol


----------

